# Internet Explorer lastet die CPU komplett aus!?



## SteGERSTENBERG (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich sitze gerade an dem Rechner meiner Freundin:

Intel Celeron 2,40 Ghz
448 MB RAM von MDT
SiS 651 - Grafikkarte

Der Rechner an sich ist im Windows-Betrieb schon relativ langsam, ich führe das mal auf den mageren Arbeitsspeicher zurück.

Allerdings ist das Surfen im Internet echt eine Qual. Ich nutze hier den Internet Explorer 7 und eine 4 MBit DSL-Leitung. Wenn allerdings gerade einmal 5-6 Tabs geöffnet sind geht schon fast gar nichts mehr. Die CPU-Auslastung geht auf 100% und der IE braucht 2-3 MInuten zum Tabwechsel. Auch das Scrollen auf einer Seite geht nur noch total verzögert und es nervt tierisch. Oft gibts auch mal Aussetzer, (IE-Seite wird ganz weiß, es steht aber NICHT "keine Rückmeldung" in der Titelleiste) die nach 5 Minuten Wartezeit wieder überstanden sind.

Laut Taskmanager liegt die CPU-Nutzung des IE bei 50-80 Prozent. Dazu kommt noch der svchost.exe-Prozess mit 20-40% und schon ist Schicht im Schacht. Dabei ging ich davon aus, dass mit einer 2,4 Ghz-CPU surfen locker drin sein sollte...

Ich habe bereits die Grafikkarten-Treiber aktualisiert, die neueste Version von Flash und Java installiert, das Problem bleibt aber bestehen. Laut Taskmanager ist die RAM-Auslastung gar nicht so sehr das Problem, dafür definitiv die CPU.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt das System optimieren, damit  man auch auf 5 Tabs vernünftig surfen kann? Ist der Firefox sehr viel ressourcensparender als der IE und lohnt ein Umstieg? Oder gibt es andere Tips?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich muss noch 2 Wochen mit diesem Rechner klarkommen...


----------



## bierchen (23. Juli 2008)

Oft ist es so, dass irgendwelche Flash-Animationen auf den Internetseiten die CPU belasten. Dagegen könnte ein Blocker oder die Deaktivierung in den Optionen helfen, wenn möglich.

Teste doch mal, obs auf Seiten ohne viel Flash und Bilder besser geht.


----------



## EmmasPapa (23. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch Firefox installieren und die entsprechenden Block-Add-ons dazu nehmen. Ist das gleiche Problem wie bei meiner Tochter mit ähnlichem Rechner. Mit Firefox läuft es wesentlich geschmeidiger .....


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2008)

bierchen am 23.07.2008 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Oft ist es so, dass irgendwelche Flash-Animationen auf den Internetseiten die CPU belasten. Dagegen könnte ein Blocker oder die Deaktivierung in den Optionen helfen, wenn möglich.
> 
> Teste doch mal, obs auf Seiten ohne viel Flash und Bilder besser geht.




bei mir lag genau so ein problem an aktivierten windows-updates - stell die mal, falls die aktiv sind, reboot und schau mal, ob es daran lag.


----------



## HanFred (23. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 23.07.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir lag genau so ein problem an aktivierten windows-updates - stell die mal, falls die aktiv sind, reboot und schau mal, ob es daran lag.


aber nicht die ganze zeit, oder?
ich hatte das auch mal unter XP... aber nur kurz nach dem systemstart.

- auch mal die ereignisanzeige checken. vielleicht gibt's ja ein problem auf dem system.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2008)

HanFred am 23.07.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.07.2008 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bei mir hatte das vor ein paar monaten den IE komplett lahmgelegt, für die gesamte dauer...


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (23. Juli 2008)

windows-updates laufen nicht automatisch. kenne das problem, wenn die im hintergrund aktiv sind, dann hinkt das ganze system...

es ist allerdings so, dass selbst die flashanimationen auf den seiten oft haken. wenn ich das deaktivere, bzw blocke, kann ich dann noch auf nur-flash-seiten surfen? bzw. muss ich die dann zu "ausnahmen" hinzufügen?

für mich ist das sicherlich kein problem, nur wenn meine freundin alleine ist und irgendwas nicht funktioniert regt sie sich wieder auf!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2008)

SteGERSTENBERG am 23.07.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> für mich ist das sicherlich kein problem, nur *wenn meine freundin alleine ist *und irgendwas nicht funktioniert regt sie sich wieder auf!


 dann kann es dir doch egal sein!   



vtl. mal flash updaten?


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 23.07.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SteGERSTENBERG am 23.07.2008 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kannst du sowas sagen?
Hast du keine Freundin / Frau? 

Vielleicht hilft es ja auch ein bisschen wenn du den Cache für die temporären Internetdateien erhöhst... z.B. 200MB


----------



## SuicideVampire (24. Juli 2008)

highspeedpingu am 23.07.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.07.2008 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hilft nur Firefox... Oder gleich ein neuer Rechner. Außerdem ist der IE 7 sogar auf meinem Laptop (2GB Ram) langsam gewesen


----------

